# e-bike/moped motor and controller questions



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Good day all.

As per the title I am looking for info regarding e-bike/moped motor and controller.

Most e-bike's & e-moped's I have seen on the internet use DC brushless 3-phase hub motors.

I am working on a e-moped, but the hub motor only has two wires, so can not be a 3-phase brushless motor.

This e-moped works ok on the flat once it's upto speed, but is useless from a standstill, or to try and go up any kind of hill.

I have looked all over the hub motor for a make / model number, the only thing I can see is a name: (TIANNENG), and what I would guess to be a serial number.

The motor is ment to be around 200W so I know it's not very powerfull. 

But I was expecting better out of this e-moped.

The controller is very small and light weight, the lable is mostly in chinese, but the model number is: ZKC3615KA-CT2.

There are quite a few wires connected to this box, power, motor, throttle, speedo, etc.

When the motor is free running the voltage at the motor runs from 0-36volts, and pulls around 0.50-0.60amps.
When you try to pull away at a standstill the voltage shows 17volts at the motor, and pulls around 13.40-13.50amps.

13.50A * 17Volts = 229.5Watts, So the motor is pulling alittle bit more then it should.

If the motor is rated at 200W @ 36V, it should pull around 5.555Amps at full voltage.

Is there anything I can do to give this motor more torque at standstill?

Thanks for your time. 

Best Regards.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

You might try http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=10 They generally have more info on these types of motors.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------

